# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 allroad 2.7T ECS Assembled Ignition Service



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The problem is legend. The cure is at hand. Coil pack failures and engine misfire have been a chronic problem for many Audi owners.

The symptoms are predictable: the engine misfires and the check engine light illuminates steadily, or blinks. Ignore the problem and you'll ruin your expensive catalytic converter and fail your local emissions test.

If your 2.7T is experiencing these issues, then it's time for an ECS ignition service kit. Each kit contains a complete set of updated ignition coils with spark plugs.

An ounce of prevention, packaged for your convenience.


*Fire Right*

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


Fits:
Audi C5 Allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

